# Huh? What's ground clearance for an ambulance?



## newEMT (May 16, 2009)

We currently have a 1997 Ford E350 Wheeled Coach Type III Ambulance. How do I figure out it's "ground clearance"? 

We're using this info for a grant application. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## newEMT (May 16, 2009)

http://www.ambunet.com/viewImage.php?image_id=65

Here's a pic if it helps.


----------



## firecoins (May 16, 2009)

my ambulance clear the ground, for now.


----------



## reaper (May 16, 2009)

Lowest point of the chassis to ground.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 18, 2009)

When you say ground clearance do you mean the height of the rig if so look on the rig.  My services rig the ground clearance is listed in the rig itself.


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2009)

*Prior replies make sense so suspect them.*

Find another service who got the grant and ask them what they are looking for. Sometimes government-speak doesn't synch well with reality.


----------



## Jon (May 19, 2009)

And whats with the hubcaps?


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2009)

Jon said:


> And whats with the hubcaps?



At least they don't spin.


----------



## HotelCo (May 19, 2009)

Jon said:


> And whats with the hubcaps?



They look like they're glued on... horribly.


----------



## pfmedic (Jun 23, 2009)

in the chevy duramax, just low enough for the sirens to get ripped off the bottom all the time.


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 23, 2009)

ground clearance usually means the distance between the lowest point and the ground...

on a separate note, your truck looks like it's about to fall apart. maybe its just the wheels...


----------



## MRE (Jun 24, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> They look like they're glued on... horribly.



Looks to me like they were photoshopped, poorly.


----------

